# Any baseball fans here?



## mathfa (Feb 25, 2021)

The first spring games are only three days away!!! I've been missing watching my hapless Orioles lose 

Anyone else here excited for the new season?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Funtastic curves (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm a Tigers/ Dodgers fan. I use to sit and watch baseball with my grandfather when I was a little girl. I remember him listening to the game on his radio when he was working in his garden or sitting outside.


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2021)

Ummm Well Even Batman has to root for his team that is not in Gotham City.


----------



## mathfa (Feb 26, 2021)

@Funtastic curves That's awesome, the memories are part of the fun of the game. 
Also, Tigers/Dodgers? You got polar opposite teams there 

@Joker How about that Yu Darvish trade?


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2021)

mathfa said:


> @Funtastic curves That's awesome, the memories are part of the fun of the game.
> Also, Tigers/Dodgers? You got polar opposite teams there
> 
> @Joker How about that Yu Darvish trade?


We got rid of him just in time.


----------



## Tempere (Feb 26, 2021)

Thank god baseball is back. I am Red Sox fan, but I will watch anyone honestly except for the Yankees lol


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2021)

Tempere said:


> Thank god baseball is back. I am Red Sox fan, but I will watch anyone honestly except for the Yankees lol


That's a universal reply.


----------



## mathfa (Feb 26, 2021)

Tempere said:


> Thank god baseball is back. I am Red Sox fan, but I will watch anyone honestly except for the Yankees lol



My girlfriend is a Red Sox fan, I'm an Orioles fan, so the rivalry is fun 

We get to hate the Yankees together.


----------



## landshark (Feb 26, 2021)

Colorado Rockies fan here. Go ahead and laugh!


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2021)

landshark said:


> Colorado Rockies fan here. Go ahead and laugh!


I did.


----------



## MattB (Feb 26, 2021)

I remain a Red Sox fan until the day the Expos return to Montreal.


----------



## mathfa (Feb 26, 2021)

landshark said:


> Colorado Rockies fan here. Go ahead and laugh!


My brother is a rockies fan too! 



MattB said:


> I remain a Red Sox fan until the day the Expos return to Montreal.


booooooooo, if not Nats then why not Rays since they are considering the move


----------



## PhllipP (Feb 26, 2021)

Red Sox fan who also keeps up with the Dodgers, Nats, and Padres.


----------



## Joker (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## MattB (Feb 26, 2021)

mathfa said:


> My brother is a rockies fan too!
> 
> 
> booooooooo, if not Nats then why not Rays since they are considering the move



I hate the Nats, cause they ain't the 'Spos, I live in Toronto, and plan to take in some Jays games if/when they ever come back, but I'm from Ottawa and cheering for Toronto teams is still icky to me. I'd possibly be open to the Jays, and maybe Toronto FC, but nothing else. Ever.

When the Expos left, I couldn't bring myself to cheer for another National League team. I chose the Red Sox since I could get the games, and after the 2004 regular season was over I figured since they hadn't won in 86 years it wouldn't be like jumping on the bandwagon. Go figure, they won right away.

(I would have been cheering for them during that 2004 ALCS comeback anyways even if the Expos weren't moving, seeing the Yanks blow the 3-0 series lead was damn sweet.)

I will say I have nothing but fond memories of Expos games at Olympic Stadium, but the concrete monstrosity is as ugly and uncomfortable as it looks. When it was packed though, it was awesome.


----------



## Tempere (Feb 26, 2021)

landshark said:


> Colorado Rockies fan here. Go ahead and laugh!



i am so sorry. They run such a good Twitter account but they’ve been getting dunked on for the Arenado trade. I get what that feels like given we sent Betts to the Dodgers


----------



## landshark (Feb 27, 2021)

Tempere said:


> i am so sorry. They run such a good Twitter account but they’ve been getting dunked on for the Arenado trade. I get what that feels like given we sent Betts to the Dodgers



They should be getting dunked on for that trade! Rockies fans need to revolt the way the Kansas City Chiefs fans did in the 2012 season. The result was Andy Reid and the best stretch in Chiefs franchise history from 2013 through the present. The Rockies benefit from a few things though. Despite running a lousy baseball operation the team is a perennial top-10 powerhouse in attendance. Why? Because Coors Field and the surrounding LoDo neighborhood are so incredibly awesome that even though the team sucks the ball park is just such a great place to be. As long as they keep filling that stadium nothing is going to change. The fans complain but enough people keep rewarding the team by showing up to games that the message will never get through!


----------



## Tempere (Feb 28, 2021)

landshark said:


> They should be getting dunked on for that trade! Rockies fans need to revolt the way the Kansas City Chiefs fans did in the 2012 season. The result was Andy Reid and the best stretch in Chiefs franchise history from 2013 through the present. The Rockies benefit from a few things though. Despite running a lousy baseball operation the team is a perennial top-10 powerhouse in attendance. Why? Because Coors Field and the surrounding LoDo neighborhood are so incredibly awesome that even though the team sucks the ball park is just such a great place to be. As long as they keep filling that stadium nothing is going to change. The fans complain but enough people keep rewarding the team by showing up to games that the message will never get through!



its on my list if ballparks to visit towards the top. I hope the Rockies get better. They don’t have enough pieces in the farm system atm.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 28, 2021)

I don't know much about MLB but I love baseball. I'm very sad this year's local A and AA baseball season was supposed to start this weekend but there will not going to happen.


----------



## Tad (Feb 28, 2021)

I stopped following baseball when the Expos moved. Well, to be honest probably when their most promising season was ruined by a strike I began to feel that they were doomed and started getting less attached.


----------



## mathfa (Mar 1, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> I don't know much about MLB but I love baseball. I'm very sad this year's local A and AA baseball season was supposed to start this weekend but there will not going to happen.


Really? I've never heard of a minor league that starts in march, are you referring to Indy leagues?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 1, 2021)

mathfa said:


> Really? I've never heard of a minor league that starts in march, are you referring to Indy leagues?


Puerto Rico's Baseball League is indeed an independent.


----------



## mathfa (Mar 1, 2021)

Colonial Warrior said:


> Puerto Rico's Baseball League is indeed an independent.



Ahhh, that makes sense. When you said A and AA ball I thought of the continental American minors.

I hope you get baseball back soon!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 1, 2021)

mathfa said:


> Ahhh, that makes sense. When you said A and AA ball I thought of the continental American minors.
> 
> I hope you get baseball back soon!


I really miss it. I like the time they took, the weekend after Valentine's day.

It's a nice way to spend the time while I'm dealing with my misfortunes in love.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 1, 2021)

It's also a shame the AA female league didn't worked out.

I have heard a couple of people talking about a 300+ pounds pitcher from our local team. Probably they were exaggerating, but if it was true I will want to spend the whole season going to the park!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Mar 4, 2021)

mathfa said:


> @Funtastic curves That's awesome, the memories are part of the fun of the game.
> Also, Tigers/Dodgers? You got polar opposite teams there
> 
> @Joker How about that Yu Darvish trade?



Well being from Detroit and watching the Tigers win the world series in 84 was everything to me.

But my cousin was a picture for the Dodgers and my grandfather was so proud of him and watched every game that aired with him pitching. We even watched when they won the world series. Later my cousin became a coach for them. But the love for both teams was formed. 


I've always dreamed of watching them play against each other in a world series. 

I've had the pleasure of attending a game that they played one another my last year living in Michigan. It was amazing.


----------



## FAinPA (Mar 9, 2021)

I'm a Pirates season ticket holder. PNC Park is a gem of a ballpark but the team is a perennial non-contender to put it lightly. But I get to 50+ games a year and sell or give away the others. I enjoy it greatly.


----------



## mathfa (Mar 29, 2021)

Three more days till opening day!

Fan favorite for BAL, BOS, NYY fans Rougned Odor just got released by the Rangers, hopefully he catches on somewhere.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 2, 2021)

No words are necessary


----------



## mathfa (Apr 2, 2021)

Funtastic curves said:


> No words are necessary




NSFW tag this beautiful image


----------



## mathfa (May 6, 2021)

JOHN MEANS

That's it
That's the post


----------



## Joker (May 6, 2021)

Cubs pull out the big broom and sweep the Dodgers.


----------



## MattB (May 6, 2021)

...and the Jays are playing in Buffalo again this year. No games for me I guess.


----------



## Joker (May 6, 2021)

MattB said:


> ...and the Jays are playing in Buffalo again this year. No games for me I guess.


I hope Canada gets the COVID-19 problem fixed soon. I got both shots and in my town we now have gone a week with no new cases and a month without a COVID related death.


----------



## waldo (May 21, 2021)

Baseball is still the best spectator sport out there. You just need to have a strong understanding of the game, or else you are left frustrated (like the majority of people these days), with the pace of action, etc........


----------



## Joker (May 21, 2021)

waldo said:


> Baseball is still the best spectator sport out there. You just need to have a strong understanding of the game, or else you are left frustrated (like the majority of people these days), with the pace of action, etc........
> View attachment 142195


Go Cubs.


----------



## mathfa (Jul 11, 2021)

This has been a wild draft. I'm glad my Orioles got Cowser.

WTF are the Royals doing though, who goes underslot for a guy that's not even necessarily 1st round talent?


----------



## jcas50 (Jul 11, 2021)

i have a Mets 20 game ticket package. I was at Saturday's doubleheader vs Pirates. Next game is in two weeks vs Blue Jays. Let's go Mets!


----------



## Joker (Jul 12, 2021)

jcas50 said:


> i have a Mets 20 game ticket package. I was at Saturday's doubleheader vs Pirates. Next game is in two weeks vs Blue Jays. Let's go Mets!


My Cubs Suck.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 12, 2021)

My Tigers are digging out of a hole right now. I don't see a wold series in our future but i see a big improvement.


----------



## Joker (Jul 12, 2021)

Funtastic curves said:


> My Tigers are digging out of a hole right now. I don't see a wold series in our future but i see a big improvement.


My Cubs have hit rock bottom.


----------



## MattB (Jul 12, 2021)

I have the Home Run Derby on, and now I want to take batting practice in Denver.


----------



## GordoNegro (Jul 12, 2021)

3000 miles away but had to show M. Betts#50 et al my joy.


----------



## mathfa (Jul 13, 2021)

That was the best home run derby in awhile. Alonso was just too overpowered -_-


----------



## Tempere (Jul 14, 2021)

Great derby. I never watch the ASG.


----------



## Joker (Jul 21, 2021)

I went to Saint Louis yesterday and watched the Cubs beat the Cards with a 6 run 9th inning.


----------



## Joker (Sep 8, 2021)

Wait until next year.


----------



## jcas50 (Sep 8, 2021)

Mets fan here. I have a 20 game package, so I see a lot of games. We are on a hot streak but need to go 16-6 and have some help from ATL and PHL both losing. At least its fun to watch the polar bear smack em outta here.


----------



## mathfa (Sep 8, 2021)

jcas50 said:


> Mets fan here. I have a 20 game package, so I see a lot of games. We are on a hot streak but need to go 16-6 and have some help from ATL and PHL both losing. At least its fun to watch the polar bear smack em outta here.


The Mets season has been wild. Lindor has always been somewhat overrated, but I really expected the rest of their core players to do better than they have. Plus the chaos upstairs hasn't ceased.


----------



## mathfa (Sep 12, 2021)

I currently dislike the Jays.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Sep 12, 2021)

I love my Detroit Tigers


----------



## mathfa (Oct 13, 2021)

The Orioles season might not have gone well for most, but it certainly went well for Cedric Mullins. Going from the worst hitter in the league to an MVP candidate in just two years. And now he's ending the year with the best result  GO ORIOLES


----------



## Joker (Oct 13, 2021)

mathfa said:


> The Orioles season might not have gone well for most, but it certainly went well for Cedric Mullins. Going from the worst hitter in the league to an MVP candidate in just two years. And now he's ending the year with the best result  GO ORIOLES
> 
> View attachment 145541


Poor people.


----------



## mathfa (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm picking Dodgers over Red Sox this year for the World Series.


----------



## Joker (Mar 22, 2022)

I pick the Cubs over The Yankees every year but then I am running out of years.


----------



## mathfa (Mar 22, 2022)

Joker said:


> I pick the Cubs over The Yankees every year but then I am running out of years.



Hey, the Yankees are AL favorites, they are sure to make the world series! They never choke


----------



## Joker (Mar 23, 2022)

mathfa said:


> Hey, the Yankees are AL favorites, they are sure to make the world series! They never choke


Sarcasm is the heartbeat of the WWW.


----------



## waldo (Mar 23, 2022)

mathfa said:


> I currently dislike the Jays.



I hope you will be absolutely hating the Jays this year. Vlad Jr. hit a dinger in his first exhibition game AB. I hope that is a good omen for a steam roller through the Al East and back to the WS. Last year, their bullpen really let them down, especially in the 1st half. If the pitching is good, this team will be scary. The only downside is a continued lack of left-handed power.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Mar 27, 2022)

waldo said:


> I hope you will be absolutely hating the Jays this year. Vlad Jr. hit a dinger in his first exhibition game AB. I hope that is a good omen for a steam roller through the Al East and back to the WS. Last year, their bullpen really let them down, especially in the 1st half. If the pitching is good, this team will be scary. The only downside is a continued lack of left-handed power.



Yikes. My apologies in advance for the LONG reply, but this turned from a comment about what went wrong last year to all the things I am excited about for this year's Jays team. lol

But yeah, not only did they have bullpen issues, our ace last year, Hyun Jin Ryu, mysteriously was just "off" pretty much all year and progressively pitched worse as the season progressed, which didn't help things. That, and they had a lot of injuries throughout their lineup as well. Case in point: they had nearly 40 pitchers that pitched in the bullpen and rotation last year.  It also didn't help that their big closer signing, Kirby Yates, required Tommy John surgery even before the season started (even though Jordan Romano filled the role extremely well). The Jays' other big signing, George Springer, also had nagging injuries all year, which hampered his overall production (even though he was still on pace for about 45 HRs). Added to that, the fact that they were still playing in Florida and Buffalo for 2/3 of the season didn't help things either when you had Yankees, Red Sox, Cleveland, Tampa fans, etc. filling the seats nearly every game (because of the border closure), so even when they were at home, most games felt like they were on the road. Plus, it's just hard to feel like you're on the road 24/7 and living out of your suitcase and hotel rooms all the time.

However, despite all the adversities they faced they still wound up with 91 wins. Just one win away from a playoff spot. In most years, that would have been enough, but there were four teams in the AL East with 91 wins or more, which is pretty much unheard of. Even with the same adversities, if they had played in any other division they would have had even more wins than that. They're going to be better this year.

We did lose last year's AL Cy Young winner in Robbie Ray, as well as Marcus Semien who won the Gold Glove at second base and hit 45 HRs (the most by a second baseman ever), but I think with the additions the Jays have made so far this offseason that we're positioned to have a very good year in the AL East.

We may have lost Robbie Ray, but our starting rotation is already better off with a full season of recently signed José Berríos who is one of the most talented and durable young starters in the game (and will be for us for the next 7 years). I am also fully expecting Hyun Jin Ryu to bounce back after his weird season last year, which in addition to Berríos, will more than make up for the loss of Ray. We also lost a solid pitcher in Steven Matz too, but again, we more than made up for him with the signing of Kevin Gausman. Returning after his stellar rookie season last year will be Alek Manoah as our 4th starter. He's one of the most exciting young starters in baseball and I'm hoping for more of the same from him this year.

However, our 5th starter, Yusei Kikuchi, who the Jays just acquired, is a bit of a wildcard. He was one of the best Japanese pitchers before moving to the MLB, but his first three seasons in the majors haven't been that great with a 4.97 ERA overall. However, I have watched video of him pitch and he has elite movement to his pitches. When he's on, he has absolutely filthy stuff that makes guys take awkward swings, and leaves batters with their bat on their shoulder wondering what happened. The good thing is our pitching coach is an absolute wizard and is legendary for working with pitchers to have some of the best years of their career. If he can work on Kikuchi's mechanics and somehow get him to be more consistent, watch out. I'm not saying he'll become the next Clayton Kershaw or Max Scherzer, but the talent is VERY much there. When we signed him, I couldn't understand why, but after watching video of him I can see why the Blue Jays have had their eye on him for the last 3-4 years.

As for losing Marcus Semien's 45 HRs and his Gold Glove at second base, again, I expect George Springer to have a bounce back season and I think he's going to have a big year for us. As mentioned, even with only a half season's worth of work he was on pace to hit 45 HRs (possibly even more), and despite the nagging injuries he had, I can see the athleticism he possesses. Now that he is fully healed I'm really looking forward to seeing a full season of him in centre field.

Additionally, the Jays also recently signed Gold and Platinum Glove winner, Matt Chapman, who is the best defensive 3rd baseman in the game. He'll not only be a crucial defender at third base, which is important in the righthand-heavy hitting AL East, but he'll also be a huge benefit for our pitchers who have a high ground ball percentage. But in addition to his elite defense, he also has a powerful bat, and now that he doesn't have to hit in one of the worst hitter's ballparks in baseball anymore (Oakland), he'll now be hitting in one of the best ones in Toronto. Just by him playing in Toronto all year, I expect his power numbers to rise. Just like Josh Donaldson's did when he moved from Oakland to Toronto...and just like it did for Marcus Semien when he moved from Oakland.

Additionally, I also like the move the Jays made the other day by trading Randall Grichuk to Colorado for Raimel Tapia. Grichuk was a good player, but he was stuck batting behind George Springer, Teoscar Hernández and Lourdes Gurriel Jr. Grichuk had plenty of power, but always had a low on-base percentage. He was a solid defender in the outfield and was an absolute Yankee killer at the plate, which will be missed, but as a 4th outfielder, I much prefer Tapia. Tapia doesn't have very much power, which is fine, because our lineup already has more than enough power, but what he brings to the table is speed on the bases, a decent average and excellent overall athleticism. Even though his numbers don't show it (yet), he has some of the best base running speed in baseball and he's going to be a key piece in a lot of base running situations, as well as being an excellent defender when he'll play in the outfield to give guys a day off. Grichuk was just another power bat and a decent defender, and not much else. Tapia gives us more overall athleticism, situational base running and a quality left-handed bat as well.

Our batting lineup is LOADED with power, so I'm not really worried about losing Semien's bat at all. Nor am I particularly worried about our starting rotation. I think our weakest link (as of today) is our bullpen. I think Jordan Romano will be a rock as our closer again, and I think Adam Cimber and Yimi Garcia will be solid contributors, but beyond that there's still a lot of question marks in my mind. There's enough talent there, but I think our bullpen's success will come down to consistency and cutting down on walks. Like last year, how well they perform is going to come down to how well they are able to hold leads in the later innings. But, I think if they're able to stay healthy and pitch to their abilities we should be fine. But I'd still like to see a couple upgrades in our bullpen before the trade deadline.

Other than that, I'm pretty excited about 2022 in Jaysland! Go Jays go!


----------



## GordoNegro (Mar 31, 2022)

NYY are being forced to confess for their own cheating scandal on E 161St & River Ave. M. Stroman opted to blast NYM Management as racist while M. Scherzer thinks the stadium by Flushing Bay will be a good retirement home. This is only being entertained as NYC's Swag Mayor opted to change unfair mandate (Visiting players have no restrictions) a week after being clowned by Senator Cruz of all people. Overall, going to be a bumpy ride in the 5 boros. Play Ball.


----------



## MattB (Mar 31, 2022)

Really nice DP!


----------



## waldo (Mar 31, 2022)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Yikes. My apologies in advance for the LONG reply, but this turned from a comment about what went wrong last year to all the things I am excited about for this year's Jays team. lol
> 
> But yeah, not only did they have bullpen issues, our ace last year, Hyun Jin Ryu, mysteriously was just "off" pretty much all year and progressively pitched worse as the season progressed, which didn't help things. That, and they had a lot of injuries throughout their lineup as well. Case in point: they had nearly 40 pitchers that pitched in the bullpen and rotation last year.  It also didn't help that their big closer signing, Kirby Yates, required Tommy John surgery even before the season started (even though Jordan Romano filled the role extremely well). The Jays' other big signing, George Springer, also had nagging injuries all year, which hampered his overall production (even though he was still on pace for about 45 HRs). Added to that, the fact that they were still playing in Florida and Buffalo for 2/3 of the season didn't help things either when you had Yankees, Red Sox, Cleveland, Tampa fans, etc. filling the seats nearly every game (because of the border closure), so even when they were at home, most games felt like they were on the road. Plus, it's just hard to feel like you're on the road 24/7 and living out of your suitcase and hotel rooms all the time.
> 
> ...


That was a nice summary. I think Chapman is a good replacement for Semien's offense and gives the solid defense at 3B that was missing last season. Gausman is a pretty solid replacement for Ray and his results the past 3 seasons combined are superior. Ray really just had that one career year in 2021. If Manoah repeats his rookie performance, the starting rotation is 4 deep. I don't think you mentioned the guy who is the big wild card: Nate Pearson. He could be a huge contributor as a high-leverage late inning reliever or could still end up a solid starter. He just needs to stay healthy. Also, Greg Bird has been looking good in spring training. He could also be a big wild card if he can actually stay in one piece. The left handed power would be a big addition.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 1, 2022)

Three what could have beens and one actively looking to join

Nashville


----------



## Joker (Apr 1, 2022)

Rojodi said:


> Three what could have beens and one actively looking to join
> 
> Nashville


My buddy and I catch a few games in Nashville every Summer. The new Sounds stadium is great. That old one was more like a sand lot next to a salvage yard. I am not sure that a MLB team will work there just yet.


----------



## waldo (Apr 1, 2022)

Rojodi said:


> Three what could have beens and one actively looking to join
> 
> Nashville


Those are interesting! Where did you get those from? Since the Rays can't seem to get their act together with building a new, much needed, stadium in Tampa-St Pete., maybe they could end up becoming the Orlando Rays afterall. Of course Denver has the Rockies, so they are set. As an Indianapolis area resident, I would obviously be elated to see a team here (as the proposed 'Arrows' depicts). The close proximity to Chicago (with 2 teams) and Cincinnati makes it seem less likely to happen any time soon. Then again we have the Colts, so not out of the question.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Apr 1, 2022)

MattB said:


> Really nice DP!




It's plays like that, that remind me just why I love baseball so much.



waldo said:


> That was a nice summary. I think Chapman is a good replacement for Semien's offense and gives the solid defense at 3B that was missing last season. Gausman is a pretty solid replacement for Ray and his results the past 3 seasons combined are superior. Ray really just had that one career year in 2021. If Manoah repeats his rookie performance, the starting rotation is 4 deep. I don't think you mentioned the guy who is the big wild card: Nate Pearson. He could be a huge contributor as a high-leverage late inning reliever or could still end up a solid starter. He just needs to stay healthy. Also, Greg Bird has been looking good in spring training. He could also be a big wild card if he can actually stay in one piece. The left handed power would be a big addition.



Cool. Glad you enjoyed it. I think Chapman's bat is going to flourish hitting in Toronto for two full seasons. Not to mention just hitting in the lineup we have everyday is only going to benefit him too. Overall, I couldn't be happier with him as an offensive replacement for Semien's bat. I also forgot to mention that Chapman's defensive prowess will be really good for Bo Bichette and Cavan Biggio's defensive development, which still needs some refining. Bichette has the physical tools to be an excellent shortstop, but he still needs to work on his footwork and his throwing accuracy (which one affects the other). Biggio just needs to be healthy an entire season and get more reps in at second and I think he'll be fine. He'll probably split duties with Santiago Espinal though. At least to start off the season. We'll see how that pans out.

As for Gausman, he is pretty much a sideways move for the absence of Ray and Steven Matz. I still want to see how he handles pitching in the AL East again. My memory of him is mostly him as an Oriole, but he's a very different pitcher now, so I'm looking forward to seeing what he can do for us.

I don't want to be too overly-optimistic, but I really do like what I see in our 5th starter, Yusei Kikuchi. I was watching an 18-minute long video of his highlights from last year, and even though that video showed him him striking out batter after batter (he averages about one strikeout per inning), I noticed that his landing foot comes down a little awkwardly sometimes, which causes him to be a bit off-balance and throw across his body a bit. But I'm sure our pitching coach, Pete Walker, is all over that and will be working on his mechanics. He also has a devastating changeup and slider, but even though his four-seam fastball averages 95-97 mph, from what I have seen of it, it seems to be fairly average looking. I'd love to see him develop a two-seam fastball to compliment it and to keep hitters a little more off-balance in fastball counts. With that said, overall, I really like his stuff and think there is some good potential there. We've got him for the next three seasons, so we'll see how he develops.

I think Manoa will be solid again this year and has a potential upside for sure. Hopefully he avoids the sophomore slump. I'll also be looking to see if he gets fatigued toward the end of the season. He still hasn't pitched a full 32 starts in a year yet. But he's big and strong (6'6", 260 lbs.), so it might not phase him as much. We'll see.

I totally agree about Pearson though. It's surprising how many people _aren't_ talking about him up here, and even around baseball for that matter. I love his potential, but he'll need to stay healthy, and for now he'll also be stuck between the bullpen doing long inning work and perhaps the odd spot start to manage the rotation for certain series matchups, etc. So, him being a full-time starter and staying stretched out is going to be tough for him, but if he starts lighting up the bullpen, the Jays may have to make a roster move. However, so far in his short career he's struggled with control issues (averaging close to one walk per inning), so he'll need to drastically cut down his walk rate before he becomes better and more consistent. But if he can stay healthy, the sky is the limit for his potential. If he becomes the phenom everyone expected him to be, I'd prefer to see him as a starter to get those extra 100-150 innings of production out of him per year. But ha! I didn't forget to mention Nate Pearson, I just ran out of room. That post was LONG (as this one is too). lol

As for unmentioned Jays players, I see your Nate Pearson and raise you an Alejandro Kirk!  Unfortunately, he was one of the promising Jays players who was set back by a nagging injury (hip flexor) early in the year and missed most of the season. He's only 5'8" and despite his physique, the dude can flat out rake with the bat and he's actually quite athletic behind the plate too. Not only does he have legit power, but his pitch selection and eye at the plate is fantastic. WAY beyond his years and dare I say, almost as good as Vladdy Guerrero. He has raked at every level of A ball he has played in and has shown flashes of brilliance during his limited time in the majors. Jays fans love him too. If he can stay healthy, I honestly think he is the Jays' future catcher. If he can remain healthy and build upon what we have already seen of him, the guy is going to be legit.

As for Greg Bird, meh. I'm glad he's having a very good spring, and I know the power potential is always the (only) attraction with him, but man, his career average, on-base percentage, BAbip and ever-decreasing exit velocity are flat out abysmal. Not to mention extremely concerning. Other than his rookie season in 2016, he hasn't even been able to _reach_, let alone get above the Mendoza line. It also doesn't help that he seems to be made of glass as well. He just seems to be a career quadruple-A player with (so far in his career) literally zero redeeming qualities, other than some pop he has in his bat. Our team is going to finish in the top 3 in baseball for power, and possibly #1, so we don't really need another power bat. The Jays don't need a Chris Davis-alike on their roster. Ultimately, I'll take Alehandro Kirk's potential over Bird's any day of the week and twice on Sunday. At best, Bird might be worth keeping in AAA as a backup first baseman on the depth chart if another team doesn't pick him up beforehand. However, his bat in spring training might force the Jays' hand to add him to the expanded 28-man roster to start off in April, just to ride the wave and see if there's anything in him to keep around, but I think he'll just remain a journeyman. Don't get me wrong, I _always_ root for the underdog and I hope he somehow manages to salvage his career, but I just can't see Bird earning a longterm spot on our roster. Also, the addition of Raimel Tapia's lefthand bat (as well as his speed and defense) will be valuable, not to mention that Alehandro Kirk also rakes left-handers, so we're not really hurting too bad that way.


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 1, 2022)

waldo said:


> Those are interesting! Where did you get those from? Since the Rays can't seem to get their act together with building a new, much needed, stadium in Tampa-St Pete., maybe they could end up becoming the Orlando Rays afterall. Of course Denver has the Rockies, so they are set. As an Indianapolis area resident, I would obviously be elated to see a team here (as the proposed 'Arrows' depicts). The close proximity to Chicago (with 2 teams) and Cincinnati makes it seem less likely to happen any time soon. Then again we have the Colts, so not out of the question.



If I remember correctly, the two Chicago teams were not opposed, Cincy was.


----------



## waldo (Apr 2, 2022)

Rojodi said:


> If I remember correctly, the two Chicago teams were not opposed, Cincy was.


I agree that Cincy would likely have been MUCH more concerned about a team in Indy eating away at their fanbase than the Chicago teams would have been. It reminds me of when Hamilton was trying to get an NHL team. Both the Toronto Maple Leafs and Buffalo Sabres objected, but I suspect Buffalo would have been more affected, had it happened. Then again, that one is involving different countries, despite the short geographical distance.


----------



## Joker (Apr 2, 2022)

waldo said:


> I agree that Cincy would likely have been MUCH more concerned about a team in Indy eating away at their fanbase than the Chicago teams would have been. It reminds me of when Hamilton was trying to get an NHL team. Both the Toronto Maple Leafs and Buffalo Sabres objected, but I suspect Buffalo would have been more affected, had it happened. Then again, that one is involving different countries, despite the short geographical distance.


Must not make Leafs joke. It would also be bad.


----------



## Joker (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## mathfa (Apr 7, 2022)

Joker said:


> View attachment 149055



Looked good today! Hendricks was dealing.


----------



## Joker (Apr 7, 2022)

mathfa said:


> Looked good today! Hendricks was dealing.


Well we are at 1000.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Joker (Apr 8, 2022)

Funtastic curves said:


> View attachment 149143


Nice walk off win today.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Apr 9, 2022)

Well, what a freakin' game to start off the Jays' season!

Sadly, the season didn't start off well for our ace starter, José Berríos, as he only recorded one out with 4 earned runs against before being pulled in the 1st inning, and then the next two pitchers gave up three runs in the 2nd and 3rd innings, but after that it was pretty much all Jays. We were still down 7-0 in the 4th inning, but wound up rallying back for a 10-8 win, which is the third largest deficit overcome during an opening day game in MLB history since 1901. Only been done three times.

What was even more impressive though was how balanced our lineup was and how each batter contributed in some way. And not just by the long ball either (which there were two), but by great clutch hitting. Six of the Jays' runs came on two outs and one of them was via an exciting play at the plate where Teoscar Hernández was called out with a tag above his foot, but the call was then challenged and overturned. It was also kind of neat to hear the umpire announce the challenges and rulings (there were two in the game - one by each team) over the PA system, as they do in other professional sports. It's about time. After the call was overturned and announced, the sold out crowd erupted from a near-whisper to a thunderous cacophony of cheers and chants. It was so loud the ump had to pause for a moment before finishing the announcement. So cool.

But what a job by our bullpen to keep us in the game. All said and done, they pitched by committee with eight relievers in total. Not to mention a stellar catch in left field by Lourdes Gurriel Jr. in the 9th to help shut them down.

For anyone interested, here's a couple of videos:





Overall, probably one of, if not the best opening day game I have ever seen in Jays history. What a way to start the season! I can't wait for the next 161 games!

On another note, I have already singled out our reliever, Tayler Saucedo, and have decided to call him "Sauce Do" for the rest of the year. 

GO JAYS GO!!!


----------



## Joker (Apr 9, 2022)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Well, what a freakin' game to start off the Jays' season!
> 
> Sadly, the season didn't start off well for our ace starter, José Berríos, as he only recorded one out with 4 earned runs against before being pulled in the 1st inning, and then the next pitcher to come in gave up 3 runs in the 2nd, but after that it was pretty much all Jays. We were still down 7-0 in the 4th inning, but wound up rallying back for a 10-8 win, which is the third largest deficit overcome during an opening day game in MLB history since 1901. Only been done three times.
> 
> ...


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Apr 9, 2022)

Joker said:


> View attachment 149151



Hopefully that's the view from everyone else in the league this year.


----------



## Joker (Apr 9, 2022)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Hopefully that's the view from everyone else in the league this year.


Well I posted that on FB the day they left Florida for Toronto. And well as a Cubs fan I have to keep options open.


----------



## Joker (Apr 9, 2022)

Someone forgot to tell my Cubs they were supposed to suck this year. Whooped up on the Brewers something bad.


----------



## mathfa (Apr 10, 2022)

I am very glad to be done with the Rays for a little bit.


----------



## Joker (Apr 10, 2022)

Well the Cubs took 2 of 3 from the Brewers and St. Louis also lost today so the start for me is great.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Apr 11, 2022)

Joker said:


> Well I posted that on FB the day they left Florida for Toronto. And well as a Cubs fan I have to keep options open.



Well, there's always room for one more fan!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Apr 11, 2022)

The Jays held down the Yankees for a shutout tonight in their first game against them for the year. It's always a good day when you shut down the Yankees _in_ Yankee Stadium. Our young starter, Alek Manoah, got the win and went 6 innings with 7 strikeouts, while only allowing 1 hit (he allowed 4 walks though), and our hometown closer Jordan Romano got another save (his 3rd of the year). There was even a decent amount of Jays fans in the stands, which always pisses off Yankee fans something awful. lol Sweet! 

I'll be looking forward to seeing our new acquisition and 5th starter, Yusei Kikuchi make his first start of the year. There has been talk about his velocity being down to start the year (he usually hits 97-98 on his fastball), so it'll be interesting to see how he does on the radar gun, and if the Yankees will benefit from that at all. I'm just interested to see how he develops throughout the year.

Go Jays Go!


----------



## waldo (Apr 12, 2022)

Joker said:


> View attachment 149055


Hi my man,
your year was 2016. It was magic........ As a central Indiana resident I will tell you: we have boatloads of Cubs fans. The buzz after the 2016 WS was so palpable. I remember going to my local Lowes store and older people were all on about the Cubs. It was really special. So happy for you all. My son was born in MA in 2000 and decided about 2009 he was a dyed in the wool Red Sox fan. Of course they had already won 2 WS in 2004 and 2007, but his disappointment at the end of the 2011 season (when the Red Sox had one of the worst Sept meltdowns ever) was something I will never forget. Then there was 2013. They were behind and about to go down 2-0 in the Divisional Series, then Papi goes yard and turns the whole thing around. I literally had just finished trying to console him and remind him there is 'always next year'. This is why baseball is special!


----------



## GordoNegro (Apr 12, 2022)

Good thing the bars are open late in the 5 boros as New York Metropolitans experience another epic late inning collapse in Philly.


----------



## waldo (Apr 12, 2022)

HUGEisElegant said:


> The Jays held down the Yankees for a shutout tonight in their first game against them for the year. It's always a good day when you shut down the Yankees _in_ Yankee Stadium. Our young starter, Alek Manoah, got the win and went 6 innings with 7 strikeouts, while only allowing 1 hit (he allowed 4 walks though), and our hometown closer Jordan Romano got another save (his 3rd of the year). There was even a decent amount of Jays fans in the stands, which always pisses off Yankee fans something awful. lol Sweet!
> 
> I'll be looking forward to seeing our new acquisition and 5th starter, Yusei Kikuchi make his first start of the year. There has been talk about his velocity being down to start the year (he usually hits 97-98 on his fastball), so it'll be interesting to see how he does on the radar gun, and if the Yankees will benefit from that at all. I'm just interested to see how he develops throughout the year.
> 
> Go Jays Go!


Manoah could be the second coming of Dave Stieb. And Romano - of course he is the next coming of Tom Henke (or is it Eric Gagne ). Either way, he is filth, and if he stays in one piece, should be a pleasure to watch for some time. At some point, he may need to mix in another pitch to get them off the 4SFB/SL game. Probably a high velocity cutter would be the trick - helped Rivera get to the HoF......


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Apr 12, 2022)

waldo said:


> Manoah could be the second coming of Dave Stieb. And Romano - of course he is the next coming of Tom Henke (or is it Eric Gagne ). Either way, he is filth, and if he stays in one piece, should be a pleasure to watch for some time. At some point, he may need to mix in another pitch to get them off the 4SFB/SL game. Probably a high velocity cutter would be the trick - helped Rivera get to the HoF......



Those are some mighty big shoes to fill! Us Jays fans can only hope they can be as good as Stieb and Henke. I'd take that! They're both early into their careers, so one can only hope they continue on the path they're already on. What I love about Manoah is his confidence. It's off the charts. He doesn't get rattled at all, and already in his young career he has been a stabilizing force in our rotation. He's the type of pitcher that seems to get us a win after a two or three game mini slump. Just like Roy Halladay used to do. Not only that, he's a Yankees killer - not only at home, but pitching in New York too - which goes to show just how mature and confidant he is on the mound. Regardless, it's fun to watch and it'll be interesting to see how he adjusts once the league adjusts to him.

And well, I'd like to see Romano develop a changeup: a pitch that looks like his fastball, but the bottom drops out of it. His fastball is one of the better ones in the game and averages 97-98 mph with good movement. I think a changeup would be a good decoy for his fastball, as well as being another off-speed pitch for hitters to think about. As for a cutter, well, I don't think anyone can throw a cutter as good as Rivera did. lol It was so good it was pretty much the only pitch he threw. Roughly 9 out of 10 pitches Rivera threw was his cutter. Again, those are some pretty big shoes to fill, but you never know. Romano has good movement with his 4-seam fastball (which is somewhat odd), so who knows what he could do with a cutter. I think he has the arm action to have a good one, but it's all about the grip.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Apr 13, 2022)

Well, just as we shutout the Yankees on Monday night, the Yankees shut us down last night for a 4-0 win. lol

Yusei Kikuchi was pretty spotty with his command. It looked like he was trying to nibble on the outside edge of the plate, but he just couldn't command his pitches last night. However, it didn't help that the umpire's strike zone was shifted a few inches to the right, as well as a few inches downward, so strikes on the outer edge of the plate against right-handers were being called as balls, and the same thing for the upper part of the strike zone as well, which didn't help Kikiuchi's effort. He only lasted 3 2/3 innings, but he at least kept us within striking distance. Sadly, a couple of defensive bobbles in the 4th got his pitch count up and he got pulled with only one out left in the inning.

But the Jays' bats just couldn't get it going against Nestor Cortes. He did a good job of keeping our hitters off-balance and guessing at the plate. I thought as soon as the Jays got a pitching change the bats would come alive, but they just didn't have it last night.

Oh well, onward and upward. I'll be looking forward to a bounce back performance from José Berríos tonight.

Go Jays Go!!!


----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 23, 2022)

Another reason to love my Tigers


----------



## Joker (Apr 23, 2022)

Like oops.








Pittsburgh 0 - 21 Chi Cubs: Final | 2022-04-23 | Major League Baseball | Yahoo! Sports


Follow live Pittsburgh at Chi Cubs coverage at Yahoo! Sports. Find the latest Pittsburgh at Chi Cubs score, including stats and more




sports.yahoo.com


----------



## MattB (May 2, 2022)

This is my 4,192nd post at Dims, and Pete Rose should be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (May 5, 2022)

MattB said:


> This is my 4,192nd post at Dims, and Pete Rose should be in the Hall of Fame.




Damn right he should be. They gave the ENTIRE Astros team a free pass for cheating in the World Series and the regular season prior to it, yet Pete Rose gets banned for life??? Players who juiced (and therefor cheated) have also gotten into the Hall of Fame. Where's the consistency in the MLB's standards? Pete Rose has paid his debt to baseball. More than any other in Major League history. Enough is enough. He needs to be in the Hall of Fame where he belongs.


----------



## waldo (May 5, 2022)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Damn right he should be. They gave the ENTIRE Astros team a free pass for cheating in the World Series and the regular season prior to it, yet Pete Rose gets banned for life??? Players who juiced (and therefor cheated) have also gotten into the Hall of Fame. Where's the consistency in the MLB's standards? Pete Rose has paid his debt to baseball. More than any other in Major League history. Enough is enough. He needs to be in the Hall of Fame where he belongs.



I saw it speculated that Rose will be inducted after he dies. Supposedly, they want to deny him the satisfaction of being there to see it for himself. Other organizations are equally petty and harsh on those who do not toe the line..............


----------



## mathfa (May 6, 2022)

Speaking of Pete Rose, the Reds....
I dont think anyone expected them to be GOOD but I thought 4th place and like 75 wins was achievable. Starting 3-22 is wild.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (May 6, 2022)

mathfa said:


> Speaking of Pete Rose, the Reds....
> I dont think anyone expected them to be GOOD but I thought 4th place and like 75 wins was achievable. Starting 3-22 is wild.



Yikes.  After The Bengals' loss at the Super Bowl I was hoping the Reds would at least give them _something_ to cheer about, but man, that's brutal. That town needs some good sports. I remember the Reds' World Series sweep against Oakland in 1990 quite vividly. I hope Cincinnati can have a World Series again some day. It's been too long since then and the days of the Big Red Machine in the 70s.


----------



## Joker (May 6, 2022)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Yikes.  After The Bengals' loss at the Super Bowl I was hoping the Reds would at least give them _something_ to cheer about, but man, that's brutal. That town needs some good sports. I remember the Reds' World Series sweep against Oakland in 1990 quite vividly. I hope Cincinnati can have a World Series again some day. It's been too long since then and the days of the Big Red Machine in the 70s.


Looks like my Cubs and them will be fighting for the bottom spot.


----------



## Joker (May 6, 2022)

And the prophesy has manifested in the truth.


----------



## Angelette (May 6, 2022)

Do these guys count?


----------



## RVGleason (May 6, 2022)

Angelette said:


> Do these guys count?View attachment 149581



Da Bears!


----------



## waldo (May 7, 2022)

RVGleason said:


> Da Bears!



Mike Ditka against 11 mini Ditkas - who wins? DITKA!!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (May 20, 2022)

Joker said:


> And the prophesy has manifested in the truth.
> View attachment 149576



Still the best comedy routine ever...


----------



## MattB (May 20, 2022)

Since Fergie Jenkins got his statue in front of Wrigley today, here's a cool Canadian documentary on him. I have a VHS copy somewhere packed away.


----------



## mathfa (May 21, 2022)

Back to back walkoff homers!!! Let's go O's!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (May 23, 2022)

MattB said:


> Since Fergie Jenkins got his statue in front of Wrigley today, here's a cool Canadian documentary on him. I have a VHS copy somewhere packed away.




Cool. I had no idea Fergie was getting his own statue in front of Wrigley.


----------



## MattB (Jun 6, 2022)

I'm intrigued with the Angels 11-game losing streak. 

Also, I can't stand their "City Connect" uniforms.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 10, 2022)

MattB said:


> I'm intrigued with the Angels 11-game losing streak.
> 
> Also, I can't stand their "City Connect" uniforms.
> 
> View attachment 150100



I didn't know they had new/alternative unis, but I kind of like it. However, it's kind of weird in that it's done in a style they never had in the past, nor does it represent any era in Angels' history. Looks kind of cool and 50s retro, but it is a bit odd and confusing.

Although, I will agree that I do dislike it when teams start playing around with their logos and fonts, and whatnot. It always comes off looking like an identity crisis. Sort of what the Blue Jays went through with their uniforms from the late 90s on through the early 2010s. They went through several logo changes - some of them absolutely horrid - before they went back to the old, original-style Blue Jays logo. Although, the new one is slightly massaged, cleaned up and modernized, but to the untrained eye, and at first glance, it looks identical to the old one. I actually like the newest one the most.


----------



## Joker (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## waldo (Jun 10, 2022)

Joker said:


> View attachment 150156


Dude, seriously!! The year came in 2016!!  
Just messing with you - Cubs will be back as contenders. You can't have such a loyal fan base in a big market and stay down for too long..........


----------



## Joker (Jun 10, 2022)

waldo said:


> Dude, seriously!! The year came in 2016!!
> Just messing with you - Cubs will be back as contenders. You can't have such a loyal fan base in a big market and stay down for too long..........


What's another 100+ year wait?


----------



## waldo (Jun 10, 2022)

HUGEisElegant said:


> I didn't know they had new/alternative unis, but I kind of like it. However, it's kind of weird in that it's done in a style they never had in the past, nor does it represent any era in Angels' history. Looks kind of cool and 50s retro, but it is a bit odd and confusing.
> 
> Although, I will agree that I do dislike it when teams start playing around with their logos and fonts, and whatnot. It always comes off looking like an identity crisis. Sort of what the Blue Jays went through with their uniforms from the late 90s on through the early 2010s. They went through several logo changes - some of them absolutely horrid - before they went back to the old, original-style Blue Jays logo. Although, the new one is slightly massaged, cleaned up and modernized, but to the untrained eye, and at first glance, it looks identical to the old one. I actually like the newest one the most.


The new uniforms are called 'city connect', and they are supposed to portray some aspect of the city in which the team is located. So for the Angels, the off-white color is supposed to represent the color of the sand on Southern California beaches. When the Jays release theirs, expect the CN tower to make an appearance!

And I agree that the Jays' logos/uniforms between 2003-2011 were garbage! The modern variation on the original logo is spot on!!



Joker said:


> What's another 100+ year wait?


Crazy thing is: the Red Sox in 2018 won the World Series and apparently are the least recent to get to the league championship series (Bruins ion 2019, Celtics this year and Patriots won the Super Bowl in 2019). So much for the curse of the Bambino.


----------



## Joker (Jun 11, 2022)

It too the Yankees 13 innings to beat the Cubs last night in a super low scoring game. Maybe there is hope.


----------



## MattB (Jun 11, 2022)

I'm very pleased the Jays went back to their classic look. I couldn't stand the changes either. 

Here's the lowdown on the Angels City Connect unis...



For what it's worth, the only City uniform I thought looked nice, so far, is Kansas City...


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 13, 2022)

waldo said:


> The new uniforms are called 'city connect', and they are supposed to portray some aspect of the city in which the team is located. So for the Angels, the off-white color is supposed to represent the color of the sand on Southern California beaches. When the Jays release theirs, expect the CN tower to make an appearance!
> 
> And I agree that the Jays' logos/uniforms between 2003-2011 were garbage! The modern variation on the original logo is spot on!!



Oh, I see. I wasn't aware there was that kind of thing going on for each city and team this year. I don't know how I managed to not hear about it. I actually think that's kind of neat though. How often are they intended to be worn? As for the Toronto Blue Jays' uniforms, maybe they'll put a 12-inch CN Tower sticking out from the top of the batter's helmet? Might make for some interesting headfirst slide attempts!  Being Toronto though, they'll have to add a s*** hawk (seagull) and raccoon theme to their design too. 



MattB said:


> I'm very pleased the Jays went back to their classic look. I couldn't stand the changes either.



Yeah, that was a crappy era on most accounts, and the uniform changes certainly didn't help things. However, that 2003 "Texas" Blue Jays version was _utterly hideous_. Thank goodness it only lasted one season. I actually didn't hate the 2004-'11 version, but it just wasn't right. I still have a black T-shirt with that logo on the front from back then though. lol

But they really nailed the 2012-present version. I think all variations of it look good, as the bird was really nicely massaged and modernized. Honestly, I'd probably say most fans resonate with the new variation even more than the original 1977-'96 version, despite the history of those years and the back-to-back World Series wins in '92 and '93. I think most Jays fans still have a strong feeling of nostalgia for those years and that logo, but I think people really love the new one. Honestly, and this isn't just me saying this because I'm a Jays fan, but I think it's probably the best updated version of a sports team logo there is, and that certainly seems to reflect in how much the fans love it. They did a really great job with it.



MattB said:


> Here's the lowdown on the Angels City Connect unis...
> View attachment 150169



Neat. Despite the mish-mash of design inspirations, and as an overall "look", I actually think it comes together looking not too bad at all. However, I'm slightly perplexed as to why they changed the shape of the diamond around the number. The original almost has a "home plate" look to it and preserving it would have been a better nod toward the original. Maybe there were copyright issues? I can see how some people might not like that uni's design, but it's far from the worst thing IMO.



MattB said:


> For what it's worth, the only City uniform I thought looked nice, so far, is Kansas City...
> 
> View attachment 150170



That's a clean design with a nice colour combination. Although, I'm not sure the navy blue fits the royal and baby blue colour of their team's history, but it's kind of simple and classy looking. I'd like to know more about the design decision behind the cascading 'K' in 'KC'. Overall, I like it.


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## MattB (Jun 14, 2022)

Any Orioles fans here that may have some more insight into this? I know in sports "anything can happen", but this seems totally unlikely that the O's would leave Baltimore.


----------



## MattB (Jun 14, 2022)

Also, ICYMI from May...


----------



## waldo (Jun 14, 2022)

MattB said:


> Any Orioles fans here that may have some more insight into this? I know in sports "anything can happen", but this seems totally unlikely that the O's would leave Baltimore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have not seen anything about the Orioles possibly relocating although I would not be surprised if it were being contemplated. Although they have a nice stadium, it is 30 years old now and is located in downtown Baltimore, which is a crime ridden cesspool, not unlike the south side of Chicago where the White Sox stadium is located. Their average attendance over the past 5 seasons (shortened 2020 season excluded) is 1.1 M and 4th worst in baseball only ahead of the Rays, A's and fore-mentioned White Sox.


----------



## waldo (Jun 14, 2022)

MattB said:


> Also, ICYMI from May...




Wow that was ugly. It looked like the runner was mad at the catcher for not giving him a 'lane' to the plate, But the catcher did and the runner slid into him instead. Regardless he was out by a mile.


----------



## MattB (Jun 15, 2022)

It's Wade Boggs' birthday, so let's watch his excellent 3000th hit moment as we celebrate a fine baseball tradition of fans running on the field and getting tackled by security.


----------



## waldo (Jun 15, 2022)

MattB said:


> It's Wade Boggs' birthday, so let's watch his excellent 3000th hit moment as we celebrate a fine baseball tradition of fans running on the field and getting tackled by security.



Boggs was a throwback to the classic era. This is the guy who supposedly drank over 100 cans of beer in a single cross-country flight. The number seems ridiculous, but it is his claim to have done so that stands out (true or not). 
Other 3000 hit club members who homered for their 3000th: A-Roid (boooooo) and Jeter.


----------



## Joker (Jun 16, 2022)

*Sigh Cubs just lost 9 in a row.*


----------



## MattB (Jun 16, 2022)

...and the Braves have won 14 straight.


----------



## Joker (Jun 16, 2022)

MattB said:


> ...and the Braves have won 14 straight.


The who?


----------



## MattB (Jun 16, 2022)

Joker said:


> *Sigh Cubs just lost 9 in a row.*



10 in a row...


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jun 17, 2022)

Dodger fan since the 70s. I got a chance to go to the World Series in 77 and 78


----------



## MattB (Jun 17, 2022)

Make it stop. Please...


----------



## Joker (Jun 17, 2022)

MattB said:


> Make it stop. Please...
> View attachment 150277


----------



## adamsnicholas29 (Jun 17, 2022)

Go giants


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 17, 2022)

MattB said:


> Any Orioles fans here that may have some more insight into this? I know in sports "anything can happen", but this seems totally unlikely that the O's would leave Baltimore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Huh. As an outsider looking in, that seems like kind of an odd announcement. What I want to know is what caused them to put out an official statement like that? Have there been grumblings of potential relocation from MLB? I would tend to think teams like Tampa or Oakland would be relocated before Baltimore. Going on 30 years or not, at least Baltimore still has one of the better stadiums in the game.

Sadly, as technologically advanced as it was when it opened up, the Jays are stuck in a cold, sterile, concrete and steel fish bowl of industrial design that was all the rage back in the late 80s and early 90s (the Skydome opened mid-season in 1989). Jays' ownership has also committed $250 million toward upgrades and renovations starting at the end of this season, and to be completed by the beginning of the 2024 season. But we all know how that goes.  Regardless, it looks like the Jays will be stuck in their concrete fish bowl (or is it a bird bath???) for another 15-20 years at least. *sighs* Anyway, I'm spiralling, so I digress...

As for the potential of relocating clubs, I would think the Tampa Rays are at the top of the list. Despite being one of the best teams in baseball for the last 15 years or so, their home attendance is atrocious, and has been for years. The fans there just don't seem to care, unless they're in the playoffs, and even then there have been playoff games that weren't sold out.

It's been rumoured that the Rays would eventually wind up in Montréal. If a team gets relocated it's going to go to Montréal, and you can bet your money on that. You heard it here first. Montréal fans are hungry for another baseball team and they want their Expos back. They also have potential owners who are willing to build a new stadium for a new team, so Montréal will be at the top of the list.

Also, not including during the pandemic, Montréal has hosted the last few games of the Jays' sping training schedule each year at the old Olympic stadium in Montréal as an exhibition series for the fans there. Additionally, for the 2020 season before the pandemic hit and the season was shortened with attendance restrictions put in place, MLB had agreed to have Montréal host the last _4 months_ of Tampa's home games that year. It just seems like MLB has been making not-so-subtle hints and steps over the last several years toward potentially moving the Rays to Montréal. I'd feel bad for the true fans in Tampa if they do lose their team, but I know all of Canada would welcome their team with open arms, and if it does happen, Montréal will be getting one HELL of an organization and should be a winning team as soon as they hit the ground running.

The only question is - again, if it happens - will the future Expos remain an AL team or become an NL team as they were from 1969-2004?


----------



## waldo (Jun 17, 2022)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Huh. As an outsider looking in, that seems like kind of an odd announcement. What I want to know is what caused them to put out an official statement like that? Have there been grumblings of potential relocation from MLB? I would tend to think teams like Tampa or Oakland would be relocated before Baltimore. Going on 30 years or not, at least Baltimore still has one of the better stadiums in the game.
> 
> Sadly, as technologically advanced as it was when it opened up, the Jays are stuck in a cold, sterile, concrete and steel fish bowl of industrial design that was all the rage back in the late 80s and early 90s (the Skydome opened mid-season in 1989). Jays' ownership has also committed $250 million toward upgrades and renovations starting at the end of this season, and to be completed by the beginning of the 2024 season. But we all know how that goes.  Regardless, it looks like the Jays will be stuck in their concrete fish bowl (or is it a bird bath???) for another 15-20 years at least. *sighs* Anyway, I'm spiralling, so I digress...
> 
> ...



Nashville is a booming city with a group similar to the one in Montreal working to get a MLB team there. Right now it would seem between them and Montreal as the leading possibilities. If the Rays were to move to Montreal and remain in the AL East, it would make sense geographically and it would also give a great intra-division rivalry with the Jays, just like that between the Yankees and Red Sox.


----------



## Joker (Jun 17, 2022)

Cubs break losing streak. Beat Atlanta 1-0. Now we can start another losing streak.


----------



## MattB (Jun 18, 2022)

45 years ago today. I think Billy Martin should get considered for the Hall of Fame. He may have run starting pitchers into the ground, but he got teams winning. 

Non-stop drama though.


----------



## MattB (Jun 19, 2022)

Washington has lost 8 in a row, and have now registered a blip on my Futility Meter.

This pleases me. As an Expos fan, I refused to transfer my loyalty to the Nats. I begrudgingly accept that they won a title, but it did nothing for me.


----------



## MattB (Jun 19, 2022)

Here's a detailed explanation of the Brewers City Connect jersey.


----------



## MattB (Jun 24, 2022)

Is Pablo Sandoval still playing baseball? Yes.
How is it going? Well...


----------



## MattB (Jun 26, 2022)

The Red Sox are waking up, and are now a half game up on the Jays.


----------



## Joker (Jun 26, 2022)

MattB said:


> The Red Sox are waking up, and are now a half game up on the Jays.
> View attachment 150441


Lucky Cardinals.


----------



## svenm2112 (Jun 28, 2022)

mathfa said:


> The first spring games are only three days away!!! I've been missing watching my hapless Orioles lose
> 
> Anyone else here excited for the new season?


I used to be. Till they went on strike in 1981. And then I found the World Rally Championship. Sports car racing. Hockey basketball football and professional wrestling


----------



## MattB (Jun 30, 2022)

Is 2022 the year of the Big Guy Renaissance in baseball?


----------



## MattB (Jul 1, 2022)

Sigh...


----------



## MattB (Jul 2, 2022)

The Red Sox are playing. The Jays are playing...

Me? I'm watching Game 5 of the '88 NLCS.


----------



## Joker (Jul 2, 2022)

MattB said:


> The Red Sox are playing. The Jays are playing...
> 
> Me? I'm watching Game 5 of the '88 NLCS.


Cubs beat the Red Sox yesterday in a nice game. Right now the Cubs are up 2-0 on the Sox.


----------



## MattB (Jul 2, 2022)

Dodgers are up 6-3 on the Mets, but Lenny Dykstra just led off the inning with a double.


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jul 6, 2022)

I know my team suck but our first 4 game sweep against Cleveland since 2013 is something to celebrate


----------



## Joker (Jul 6, 2022)

Cubs are punching way above their weight for the last 3 weeks. Still below 500. LOL


----------



## MattB (Jul 10, 2022)

...and with that loss, the Jays are only 2 games ahead of the Orioles in the battle for last in the AL East. 

I'm not usually a "fire the manager" guy, but I'd love to have Montoyo's job security.


----------



## MattB (Jul 13, 2022)

Scratch that last comment. They whacked Montoyo.


----------



## Joker (Jul 16, 2022)

I just had to share this since I am a lifelong Cubs fan.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Jul 17, 2022)

My Yankees just wrapped up an unbelievable first half. I fear saying too much in worry of jinxing them.


----------



## Joker (Jul 17, 2022)

FuriousGeorge said:


> My Yankees just wrapped up an unbelievable first half. I fear saying too much in worry of jinxing them.


Don't worry. The rest of us are doing that for you.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Jul 17, 2022)

Joker said:


> Don't worry. The rest of us are doing that for you.


I'm well aware.


----------



## MattB (Jul 21, 2022)

One of my past hobbies was colouring in old black and white photos. I'm thinking of doing that again, and my focus was on baseball. Here's one I did from the 1937 All-Star Game...


----------



## Joker (Jul 21, 2022)

2nd 1/2 of the season. How will the mighty fall and my Cubs change the tide? LOL


----------



## MattB (Jul 22, 2022)

I got nothing...


----------



## MattB (Jul 25, 2022)

The Pirates traded Vogelbach to the Mets. They clearly don't want to win. 









Daniel Vogelbach was MOVIN!!! (2nd to home in less than 8 seconds!)


Don't forget to subscribe! https://www.youtube.com/mlbFollow us elsewhere too:Twitter: https://twitter.com/MLBInstagram: https://www.instagram.com/mlb/Facebo...




youtube.com


----------



## MattB (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## MattB (Jul 28, 2022)

The Jays released their reno plans for the Dome. Not too bad.


----------



## MattB (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## MattB (Jul 28, 2022)

I would be remiss if I didn't mark the 31st anniversary of one of the (few) great moments in my beloved Expos history. 

Instead of Dave Van Horne's classic call, here's the radio call by Vin Scully for any fellow Canucks who have never heard it.


----------



## MattB (Aug 13, 2022)

The only baseball I'm watching right now are old World Series from the 1980s. Just finishing up 1981.

Also, I can't believe Tatis Jr. got busted. Don't these guys ever learn?


----------



## Joker (Aug 13, 2022)

MattB said:


> The only baseball I'm watching right now are old World Series from the 1980s. Just finishing up 1981.
> 
> Also, I can't believe Tatis Jr. got busted. Don't these guys ever learn?


A one word answer is "No"


----------



## MattB (Aug 13, 2022)

...and can we pour one out for the great Vin Scully? I grew up on the NBC Game of the Week, and always loved how he called a game. Dodgers fans were lucky to have him for so long.


----------



## Joker (Aug 13, 2022)

And the Cubs won on The Field of Dreams.


----------



## MattB (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Joker (Aug 19, 2022)

MattB said:


>



Unreal


----------



## MattB (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## MattB (Aug 30, 2022)

It's almost September, and the A.L. East is getting interesting all of a sudden now that the Yankees appear to be human.


----------



## waldo (Aug 31, 2022)

MattB said:


> It's almost September, and the A.L. East is getting interesting all of a sudden now that the Yankees appear to be human.


But the Jays continue to be infuriatingly inconsistent. They go in and sweep Boston on the road (pretty much finishing off Boston's post-season hopes), then lay an egg being swept at home by the also-ran Angels! Well, they took the first 2 at homes from the Cubs (sorry resident Cubs fans, it's just business )


----------



## Joker (Aug 31, 2022)

waldo said:


> But the Jays continue to be infuriatingly inconsistent. They go in and sweep Boston on the road (pretty much finishing off Boston's post-season hopes), then lay an egg being swept at home by the also-ran Angels! Well, they took the first 2 at homes from the Cubs (sorry resident Cubs fans, it's just business )


A Cubs fan is used to losses.


----------



## MattB (Sep 2, 2022)

I'm a Red Sox fan living in Toronto, but...

I'm kinda pulling for Baltimore now.


----------



## waldo (Sep 2, 2022)

MattB said:


> I'm a Red Sox fan living in Toronto, but...
> 
> I'm kinda pulling for Baltimore now.


OH, please elaborate!! Why is a Sox fan living in Toronto!?


----------



## MattB (Sep 2, 2022)

waldo said:


> OH, please elaborate!! Why is a Sox fan living in Toronto!?


Because I'm originally from Ottawa.  

Also, an Expos fan once and hopefully again someday.


----------



## MattB (Sep 5, 2022)

Looks like a Subway Series is inevitable this year!

(There's a subway between L.A. and Houston, right?)


----------



## MattB (Sep 13, 2022)

Alejandro...


----------



## MattB (Sep 16, 2022)

Sigh...









Montreal radio host quits Twitter after calling Blue Jays catcher's run to home plate 'embarrassing'


A TSN radio host has deleted his Twitter account after calling a video showing Toronto Blue Jays catcher Alejandro Kirk sprinting from first to home plate 'embarrassing for the sport.'




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## Joker (Sep 16, 2022)

MattB said:


> Sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that and I was clapping. Some people are so narrow minded that if they can't date a super model they will just prefer to die alone.


----------



## mathfa (Oct 13, 2022)

Wild start to the playoffs so far! Is it blasphemous to root for the Astros for Mancini to get a ring?


----------



## Joker (Oct 14, 2022)

mathfa said:


> Wild start to the playoffs so far! Is it blasphemous to root for the Astros for Mancini to get a ring?


Yes. Next question please.


----------



## MattB (Oct 16, 2022)

Padres and Phillies in the NLCS? Thank you!


----------



## MattB (Oct 24, 2022)

In a rematch of the 1980 NLCS, it's the Phillies and the Astros for the world championship. 

My heart wants the Phils to win, my head thinks it will be the Astros. Nevertheless...

Phils in Phive.


----------



## Joker (Oct 24, 2022)

MattB said:


> In a rematch of the 1980 NLCS, it's the Phillies and the Astros for the world championship.
> 
> My heart wants the Phils to win, my head thinks it will be the Astros. Nevertheless...
> 
> Phils in Phive.


Since I don't have a dog in this fight I hope it goes 7 and that whoever wins does it with class.


----------



## MattB (Nov 3, 2022)

Not feeling the combined no-hitter last night. If it was one pitcher, it would be much more special and intriguing. 

It's a neat footnote, IMO.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 3, 2022)

Not feeling this World Series at all.
Still feel like the Astros should have had their 2017 Championship stripped.


----------



## Joker (Nov 3, 2022)

My prediction of going 7 seems to be holding.


----------

